# सामान्य मंच > आओ कुछ जान लें ! > पाक कला >  सूखी सब्जियां -dry vegetables.

## .jaguar.

*जैसा कि नाम से ही पता लग रहा है, सूखी सब्जियाँ बिना करी/ झोल के बनायी जाती हैं. सूखी सब्जियों को दाल चावल के साथ या फिर रोटी / पराठा के साथ सर्व करते हैं. सूखी सब्जियाँ बहुत तरह की होती हैं, कुछ जो बिल्कुल हल्की-फुल्की हरी शाक सब्जी होती हैं, कुछ और जो आलू के साथ बनती हैं, जैसे कि सेम मटर आलू, गोभी आलू, मेथी आलू, बैगन आलू इत्यादि..., कुछ और जो भर के बनाईं जाती हैं , जैसे कि भरवाँ भिंडी, भरवाँ करेले, भरवाँ टमाटर, भरवाँ शिमला मिर्च, वग़ैरह- वग़ैरह.**सूखी सब्जियों को आम तौर पर अलग-अलग मसालों के साथ बनाया जाता है. सूखी सब्ज़यों को ज़्यादातर तेल में बनाते हैं और उनमे पानी बहुत कम डाला जाता है. पानी ना डालने से सब्जियाँ देर तक चलती हैं और गर्मियों में जल्दी खराब नही होती हैं.**सूखी सब्जियाँ आमतौर पर अलग-अलग मसालों के साथ बनाईं जाती हैं. कुछ सब्जियाँ जिनकी तासीर थोड़ी भारी होती है, जैसे कि -अरबी हमेशा अजवाइन में छौंकी जाती है, कद्दू को मेथी दाना में और , सेम को जीरे में, और आलू तो हर प्रांत में अलग- अलग तरह से बनाए जाते हैं. राई, हींग, तिल, कालोंजी, कुछ और साबुत मसाले, इत्यादि का प्रयोग भी सूखी सब्जियों के छौंकने में किया जाता है.कुछ सब्जियों को रेस्टोरेंट स्टाइल बनाने के लिए उसमें मावा/ खोया, या फिर क्रीम भी डाली जाती है.*

----------


## .jaguar.

हरी सब्जियाँ - जहाँ बहुत सारे लोग ताजी हरी सब्जियों को खरीदने के लिए एक लंबी यात्रा तय करते हैं वहीं कुछ लोग इसके नाम से भी चिढ़ते हैं. हरी सब्जियो में कई प्रकर के विटामिन्स, खनिज, और रेशे प्रचुर मात्रा में पाए जाते हैं. इन सब्जियों को खाने से कई प्रकार की बीमारियों से बचा जा सकता है.


अगर आपको बागवानी का शौक है और आपके पास थोड़ा ऐसा स्थान है जहाँ पर लगभग 6 घंटे धूप आती है तो आप बहुत सारी सब्जियों को घर पर उगा सकते हैं. कुछ सब्जियों को उगाना बहुत आसान होता है और इनकी ज़्यादा देखभाल भी नही करनी होती है.


हरी सब्जियों से आप कई प्रकार के सलाद, करी, सूखी सब्जी, रोटी-पराठे, दाल के साथ, सूप, सलाद और यहाँ तक की मिठाई भी बना सकते हैं. तो चलिए बनाएँ कुछ और हरी सब्जियाँ .......

----------


## .jaguar.

*गाजर मेथी की सब्जी*मेथी की पत्तियाँ औषधीय तत्वों से भरपूर होती है, हालाँकि मेथी थोड़ी कड़वी होती है इसीलिए इसे अगर आप गाजर के साथ बनाएँ तो यह अत्यंत स्वादिष्ट लगती है. स्वास्थ और स्वाद से भरपूर इस सब्जी को बनाना भी काफ़ी आसान होता है और यह बहुत कम समय में बनकर तैयार हो जाती है लेकिन मेथी को साफ करने में थोड़ा सा समय लगता है. करेला, मूली, मेथी इत्यादि कुछ ऐसी सब्जियाँ हैं जिन्हे मधुमेह के रोगियों के लिए बहुत गुणकारी माना जाता है. इस सब्जी को आप रोटी, पराठा या फिर दाल चावल किसी के साथ भी सर्व कर सकते हैं.. तो आप भी इस स्वादिष्ट और सेहत से भरपूर सब्जी को ज़रूर बनाएँ...

----------


## .jaguar.

सामग्री 
(4 लोगों के लिए)
1 गडॅडी मेथी
250 ग्राम गाजर
1 छोटा चम्मच जीरा
2-3 चुटकी हींग
1-2 हरी मिर्च, बारीक कटी
1 छोटा चम्मच अदरक, बारीक कटा
1 छोटा चम्मच नमक
¼ छोटा चम्मच लाल मिर्च पाउडर
1½ छोटा चम्मच पिसा धनिया
½ छोटा चम्मच अमचूर. खटाई
¼ छोटा चम्मच गरम मसाला
1½ बड़ा चम्मच तेल

----------


## .jaguar.

*बनाने की विधि :
*

मेथी के मोटे डंठल हटाकर मेथी की पत्तियों को बहुत अच्छे से धो लें. इसके बाद इसे 5 मिनट के लिए छलनी पर छोड़ दें जिससे इनका अतिरिकत पानी निकल जाए.




अब इन मेथी को बारीक काट लें.गाजर को अच्छे से धो लें. अगर ज़रूरत हो तो बाहरी त्वचा हटाएँ. अब इसे छोटे टुकड़ों में काट लें.अब एक कड़ाही में मध्यम आँच पर तेल गरम करें. जब तेल गरम हो जाए तो इसमें जीरा डालें और कुछ सेकेंड के लिए भूनें और फिर हींग डालें. आँच को धीमा करके हरी मिर्च और बारीक कटी अदरक डालें. अब इसे कुछ सेकेंड्स के लिए भूनें.अब इसमें कटी मेथी डालें और इसे दो मिनट के लिए मध्यम आँच पर भूनें.अब गाजर के टुकड़े डालें और इसे मेथी के साथ अच्छे से मिलाएँ. गाजर मेथी को एक मिनट के लिए मध्यम आँच पर भूनें.अब गाजर मेथी में नमक, लाल मिर्च, और पीसा धनिया डालें. सभी सामग्री को अच्छे से मिलाएँ. गाजर के गलने तक ढक कर पकाएँ. इसमें तकरीबन 5 मिनट का समय लगता है.जब गाजर गाल जाए तो इसमें गरम मसाला और अमचूर पाउडर डालकर सब्जी को दो मिनट के लिए भूनें. आँच बंद कर दें. स्वादिष्ट गाजर मेथी की सब्जी अब तैयार है परोसने के लिए.गाजर मेथी की सब्जी को आप या फिर दाल चावल किसी के साथ भी सर्व कर सकते हैं..

----------


## .jaguar.

आप गाजर मेथी की इस स्वादिष्ट सब्जी में हरी मटर भी डाल सकते हैं.

----------


## .jaguar.

*सेम मटर आलू**सेम जिसे और भी कई नामों से जाना जाता है जैसे कि सुरती पापडी, वेलोर पापडी इत्यादि... जब हम छोटे थे तब बच्चों को सब्जियाँ खिलाने के लिए कुछ नायाब ही तरीके हुआ करते थे जैसे कि यह पंक्ति- "सेम मटर आलू हम साहब तुम भालू" अब हर कोई साहब ही बनना चाहता है.... सेम सेहत का खजाना होती है. इसमें फाइबर, विटामिन ए, विटामिन सी के साथ ही कई खनिज भी पाए जाते हैं. सेम मटर आलू की यह सब्जी एक बहुत ही आसानी से बननेे वाली एक पौष्टिक और स्वादिष्ट सब्जी है.....

*

----------


## .jaguar.

*सामग्री* (4 लोगों के लिए)
सेम 300 ग्रामआलू 1 मध्यमहरी मटर ½ कपतेल 2 बड़ा चम्मचजीरा 1 छोटा चम्मचहींग 1 चुटकी पिसीहल्दी ½ छोटा चम्मचनमक 1 छोटा चम्मचपिसी लाल मिर्च ½ छोटा चम्मचपिसा धनिया 1½ छोटा चम्मचअमचूर पाउडर ½ छोटा चम्मचज़रा सा गरम मसाला

----------


## .jaguar.

बनाने की विधि :


सेम के किनारे हटा कर, अगर इसमें कोई धागा है तो वो भी हटा दें. अब सेम की फली को अच्छे से धो लें और एक साफ कपड़े से इसका पानी पोंछ लें.
अब फली को छोटे छोटे टुकड़ों में काट लें.
आलू को छीलकर, धो लें और इसे लगभग आधा इंच के टुकड़ों में काट लें.

----------


## .jaguar.

एक कड़ाही में मध्यम आँच पर तेल गरम करें. अब इसमें जीरा डालें और कुछ सेकेंड के लिए भूनें और फिर हींग डालें. आँच को धीमा करके हल्दी डालें और फिर सेम और आलू के टुकड़े डालें. सभी सामग्री को अच्छे अच्छे से मिलाएँ और इसे दो मिनट के लिए भूनें.. अब नमक, लाल मिर्च और धनिया पाउडर डालें, और फिर से सब्जी को एक मिनट के लिए भूनें.
सेम और आलू के ढक कर 8-10 मिनट के लिए (गलने तक) पकाएँ.
अब इसमें हरी मटर डालें और सभी सामग्री के अच्छे से गल जाने तक पकाएँ. इसमें तकरीबन 5-6 मिनट का समय लगता है.

----------


## kajal janu

> बहुत बढ़िया , मुझे सूखी सब्जियां काफी पसंद हैं..


काफी दिनो बाद दर्शन हुये आपके और आते ही सलाद पर टुट पडे...... हा हा हा

----------


## kajal janu

> इन जैसी ही एक फली ही होती है जी.सुत्र्पर कोई आने वाला हो , कोई बात कहने पूछने वाला हो या कोई डिमांड रखने वाला हो, तो आगे बढाया जाये.अकेला आदमी क्या क्या कर सकता है ?


जी बिल्कुल सही फरमाया आपने वैसे मुझे शिमला मिर्च और बेसन (सुखी) की रेसिपी चाहियेमेरे जिजाजी को काफी पसंद है

----------


## Kamal Ji

> जी बिल्कुल सही फरमाया आपने वैसे मुझे शिमला मिर्च और बेसन (सुखी) की रेसिपी चाहियेमेरे जिजाजी को काफी पसंद है


काजल जी....
क्या आपने एक ही प्रश्न पूछा है?
 या शिमला मिर्च और बेसन सूखी की रेसिपी अलग अलग ?

----------


## donsplender

जी ये सूत्र तो आगे बढना ही चाहीये अन्यथा देश में मेरे जैसे दूबले पहलवानों की भरमार हो जायेगी !!!:):


दूजी बात खानें में रोटी—पराठे के संग दालों की गीनती सीमीत ही है ! जबकी ढेरों सब्जीयों संग साल भर सुस्वादु भोजन का लुफ्त उठाया जा सकता है !!...और बोरियत से बचा जा सकता है !!


अवश्य सूत्र को आगे बढायें !!

----------


## Kamal Ji

> जी ये सूत्र तो आगे बढना ही चाहीये अन्यथा देश में मेरे जैसे दूबले पहलवानों की भरमार हो जायेगी !!!:):
> 
> 
> दूजी बात खानें में रोटी—पराठे के संग दालों की गीनती सीमीत ही है ! जबकी ढेरों सब्जीयों संग साल भर सुस्वादु भोजन का लुफ्त उठाया जा सकता है !!...और बोरियत से बचा जा सकता है !!
> 
> 
> अवश्य सूत्र को आगे बढायें !!


आप सब सदस्यों का साथ भी चाहिए.

----------


## kajal janu

> काजल जी....क्या आपने एक ही प्रश्न पूछा है? या शिमला मिर्च और बेसन सूखी की रेसिपी अलग अलग ?


एक हि रेसिपी बेसन और शिमला मिक्स

----------


## Kamal Ji

> एक हि रेसिपी बेसन और शिमला मिक्स


यह मैंने नही सुनी है खाने की तो बात दूर रही.
आपके उधर यह बनाई  जाती होगी .
अब आप ही ऐसी सब्जी पर कुछ बताएं.

----------

